# Here is my list of forms I need to complete as an expat (single employee)..is there a



## expat2684 (Feb 2, 2019)

This is my first time filing. I’m just a straightforward employee living paycheck to paycheck. I’ve no assets or savings or anything. 

The forms I have on my list are: 
1040 - and the respective schedules.
2555 FEIE
8965 Healthcare Exemption
Schedule B (to confirm that FBAR is non-applicable to me).
1116 if I need credit (which I doubt I will after the exclusion).

Is there anything else I need to think about?

Many thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

expat2684 said:


> This is my first time filing. I’m just a straightforward employee living paycheck to paycheck. I’ve no assets or savings or anything.
> 
> The forms I have on my list are:
> 1040 - and the respective schedules.
> ...


If you're talking about filing for 2018, there no more 8965 - you just tick your exemption from the health insurance on the 1040 form and that's that.

Chances are you won't need the 1116 if your paycheck is your main source of income. 

For the 1040 schedules, you'll probably only need Schedule 1 (for the FEIE) and Schedule 6 (for your foreign address). 

Sounds like you're ready to roll!


----------



## expat2684 (Feb 2, 2019)

Bevdeforges said:


> expat2684 said:
> 
> 
> > This is my first time filing. I’m just a straightforward employee living paycheck to paycheck. I’ve no assets or savings or anything.
> ...


How come there is a form 8965 for 2018 if it is no longer required?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

From the 2018 instructions for form 8965:



> The “Full-year coverage” checkbox
> that was on line 61 of the 2017 Form 1040 has been moved to
> page 1 of the 2018 Form 1040 and retitled “Full-year health care
> coverage or exempt.” You will now check that box if you, your
> ...


----------

